# عن أى صوم كان يُحدثنا السيد المسيح ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 16 *​​ *[FONT=&quot]<< ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين فإنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. 
الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم >>*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
عن أى صيام يتحدث السيد المسيح فى هذا النص ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( السؤال عن كيفية الصيام ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وما هو الأجر الذى أستوفاه الصائمون أعلاه ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 16 *​​ *[FONT=&quot]<< ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين فإنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين.
> الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم >>*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> عن أى صيام يتحدث السيد المسيح فى هذا النص ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( السؤال عن كيفية الصيام ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وما هو الأجر الذى أستوفاه الصائمون أعلاه ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



*1- الحديث هو عن الأصوام التى كان اليهود يمارسونها
2- كيفية الصوم الأمر يحتاج للرجوع للتلمود للبحث عن كيفية الأصوام اليهودية
3- الأجر الذى يتحدث عنه الرب يسوع هو مديح الناس لمن صام, فبتعبيس وجوههم واظهار التقوى الزائفة يجعل البسطاء من الناس يمدحونهم .... وكان هذا هو هدف المرائين من اليهود من الصوم *[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 16 *​​ *[FONT=&quot]<< ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين فإنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين.
> الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم >>*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> عن أى صيام يتحدث السيد المسيح فى هذا النص ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( السؤال عن كيفية الصيام ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وما هو الأجر الذى أستوفاه الصائمون أعلاه ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




يأمرنا الله بالدخول إلى المخدع وغلق الباب أثناء الصلاة، ماذا يعني هذا؟ هل لا يجوز لنا الصلاة في الكنيسة؟ يجيب       	*	 		 		القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم**: *[حقًا يلزمنا أن نصلّي بكل الطرق، وإنما يليق بنا أن نسلك بروح كهذا. فإن الله يطلب في كل الأحوال "النيّة"، فإنك حتى إن دخلت مخدعك وأغلقت الباب صانعًا هذا من أجل المظهر، فإن الأبواب (المغلقة) لن تنفعك شيئًا


*     		الله يرغب أن تُغلق أبواب الذهن أفضل من غلق الأبواب*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
*
* 
*     		 		إننا نصلّي داخل مخدعنا لننزع من قلوبنا الداخليّة الأفكار المقلقة والاهتمامات الباطلة، وندخل في حديث سرّي مغلق بيننا وبين الرب. ونصلّي بأبواب مغلقة عندما نصلّي بشفاهٍ مغلقة في هدوء وصمت كامل، لذاك الذي يطلب القلوب لا الكلمات. ونصلّي في الخفاء عندما نكتم طلباتنا الصادرة من قلوبنا وأذهاننا المتّقدة بحيث لا نكشفها إلا لله وحده، فلا تستطيع القوّات المضادة (الشيّاطين) أن تكشفها. لذلك يجب أن نصلّي في صمت كامل، لا لنتحاشى فقط التشويش على إخوتنا المجاورين لنا، وعدم إزعاجهم بهمسنا أو كلماتنا العالية، ونتجنّب اضطراب أفكار المصلّين معنا، وإنما لكيما نخفي مغزى طلباتنا عن أعدائنا الذين يراقبوننا وبالأخص في وقت الصلاة، وبهذا تتم الوصيّة: *"*احفظ أبواب فمك عن المضطجعة في حضنك*"**الأب  		إسحق*
*
* 
أما تأكيده على عدم تكرار الكلام باطلًا كالأمم، فلا يعني الامتناع عن التكرار نهائيًا، إنّما يُحذّرهم من التكرار الباطل. فقد اعتاد الأمم أن يكرّروا الكلام، ليس بسبب نقاوة قلبهم ولا لحبّهم في الحديث مع الله، وإنما ظنًّا منهم أن الله يُخدع بكثرة الكلام. أمّا إن نبع التكرار عن قلب ملتهب بنار الحب فلا يكون ذلك باطلًا، فقد صلى السيّد نفسه مكرّرا "الكلام عينه" (مت 26: 44)، لكن بأكثر لجاجة وبجهاد أعظم (لو 22: 44). وجاءت صلاة دانيال النبي المقبولة لدي الله تحمل تكرارًا (دا 9: 18-19)، وحوى المزمور 136 تكرارًا منسجمًا جدًا.


ويجيب       	* 		 	القديس جيروم** على* التساؤل: إن كان الله يعرف ما نطلبه قبل أن نسأله فما الحاجة للحديث معه فيما يدركه؟ أي لماذا نصلّي طالبين ما هو يعلم أننا في حاجة إليه؟
 [نجيب باختصار قائلين إننا موجودون هنا لا لنحكي بل لنتضرّع ونستغيث. ففي الواقع يوجد فارق بين أن نحكي أمرًا لمن يجهله وبين من يطلب شيئًا ممن يعرف كل شيء. الأول يوجه من يحدّثه أمّا الثاني فيكرمه ويحمده. الأول يعرض الأمر، أمّا الثاني فيطلب الرحمة]

[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *1- الحديث هو عن الأصوام التى كان اليهود يمارسونها
> 2- كيفية الصوم الأمر يحتاج للرجوع للتلمود للبحث عن كيفية الأصوام اليهودية
> 3- الأجر الذى يتحدث عنه الرب يسوع هو مديح الناس لمن صام, فبتعبيس وجوههم واظهار التقوى الزائفة يجعل البسطاء من الناس يمدحونهم .... وكان هذا هو هدف المرائين من اليهود من الصوم *


 *[FONT=&quot]لا حاجة لنا بالتلمود لأن أصوام اليهود تتشابه كثيراً مع صوم المسلمين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو أنقطاع عن الأكل والشرب فترة محددة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" السيد " لم يُغير أو  يُبدل الصوم ولم يُضف أو يلغى كيفية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقط أعاب ( المُراءاة ) للصائم دون أن يتطرق الى ( كيفية ) أو نظام صوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لأجر المديح للمرائين من الناس الذى أستوفوه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أفترض أن هناك أجراً من الأب السماوى ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 ديسمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> يأمرنا الله بالدخول إلى المخدع وغلق الباب أثناء الصلاة، ماذا يعني هذا؟ هل لا يجوز لنا الصلاة في الكنيسة؟ يجيب           *                      القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم**: *


*ما علاقة هذا الكلام الجميل 
بسؤالى ؟!!!!!
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما علاقة هذا الكلام الجميل
> بسؤالى ؟!!!!!
> *​



*هذه اضافه نقلتها للموضوع
*​


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*المهم فى جميع اصلاوات او الاصوام وهو اغلق ابواب 
النوايا السئية بمعنى ليس غلق باب الشقة او الاوضة بل اغلق حواسك
عن الخطئية فى تلك الاصوام لان ربنا بيقول ومتى صليتم لاتكونو كا المرئيين الذين يصلون فى زوايا الشوراع والجوامع لانهم ينتظرون المديح من الناس ومتى صليت ادخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلى 
لان ابوكم الذى فى السموات هو يجزيك علانية  
*


----------



## أَمَة (26 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 16 *[/FONT]​
> [FONT=&quot]*عن أى صيام يتحدث السيد المسيح فى هذا النص ؟*
> [/FONT]




كان اليهود يصومون صوما جماعيا و صوما خاصا، فقد اعتادوا أن يصوموا يوميّ الاثنين والخميس كل أسبوع بخلاف الأصوام السنويّة العامة.
وهذا هو الصوم الذي يتحدث عنه السيد المسيح والسبب أن يومي الاثنين والخميس كانا يومي السوق بأورشليم، حيث يظهر البعض منهم بثياب غير منسّقة وشعر غير مدهون ليظهروا صائمين أمام الناس وينالوا مجدًا. وهذا المقصود بكلام السيد "*فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين فإنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم *"​ 
أي أنهم استوفوا اجرهم من مديح الناس لهم على صومهم. إذ أن همهم كان ما يفكر بهم الناس فابتعدو عن غاية الصوم  التي هي نقاوة القلب،لمعاينة الله كأب يحبنا.​ 
فالسيد المسيح يريد أن يبين لن أن عدوّ الخير يبذل جهده لكي يفسد هذا العمل خلال تسلّل حب الظهور والرغبة في مديح الناس إلينا، فينحرف بالقلب بعيدًا عن الله، *ويصير الصوم عملاً شكليًّا بلا روح.*​ 




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]*( السؤال عن كيفية الصيام ) *​


​​
 

 هل تقصد كيفية الصوم عند اليهود؟ 
أم كيف يجب أن يكون الصوم وفقا لتعاليم السيد المسيح؟
أعذرني، أردت أن أتأكد من السؤال


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وما هو الأجر الذى أستوفاه الصائمون أعلاه ؟ *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


 
 تم الرد عليه أعلاه.​ 






























[/FONT]






[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا حاجة لنا بالتلمود لأن أصوام اليهود تتشابه كثيراً مع صوم المسلمين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو أنقطاع عن الأكل والشرب فترة محددة
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" السيد " لم يُغير أو  يُبدل الصوم ولم يُضف أو يلغى كيفية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقط أعاب ( المُراءاة ) للصائم دون أن يتطرق الى ( كيفية ) أو نظام صوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لأجر المديح للمرائين من الناس الذى أستوفوه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أفترض أن هناك أجراً من الأب السماوى ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*الصوم فى المسيحية احد أوجه العبادة ...... والعبادة فى المسيحية لا نؤديها لننال مقابل ..... فالأمر ليس تبادلى ...
بل العبادة فى المسيحية تهدف إلى التواصل مع الخالق ..... نصوم كى نتحرر من شهوات الجسد ...... نصلى كى نتحدث مع محبوبنا .... 
لذا لن تجدنا فى المسيحية نتبع فروض ...... بل نتبع علاقة ...... *[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إذن**" السيد " لم يُغير أو  يُبدل الصوم ولم يُضف أو يلغى كيفية*​
> [FONT=&quot]*فقط أعاب ( المُراءاة ) للصائم دون أن يتطرق الى ( كيفية ) أو نظام صوم * [/FONT]​


السيد المسيح قالها واضحة:
(متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 17 ) "*لا تظنوا* أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء. *ما جئت* لأنقض بل لأكمل."
 
الناموس كمل = تم بمجيء المسيح. فكما يقول الكتاب المقدس في رومية الأصحاح 10 العدد 4:
 
لأَنَّ غَايَةَ النَّامُوسِ هِيَ: الْمَسِيحُ لِلْبِرِّ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ.
بما معناه أن غاية الشريعة هي المسيح، لتبرير كل من مؤمن به.
 
السيد المسيح كمل بتعاليمه الحرفَ بالروحِ، وهذا يوضح توبيخه لمرائيي الصوم لأنهم تبعوا الحرف ونسوا الروح، إذ أن اليهود كما يقول العدد السابق من نفس الإصحاح:
لأَنَّهُمْ إِذْ كَانُوا يَجْهَلُونَ بِرَّ اللهِ وَ َطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يُثْبِتُوا بِرَّ أَنْفُسِهِمْ لَمْ يُخْضَعُوا لِبِرِّ اللهِ.

 لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس أقوالا للسيد المسيح عن كيفية الصوم ، ولكن عن أهمية وقوة الصوم في قوله لتلاميذه في متى الأصحاح 17 العدد 21، عندما سألوه لماذا لم يقدروا أن يخرجوا الشيطان من الغلام:

"وأما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم"

وكذلك كشف عن مفهوم الصوم الصحيح، الذي يتماشى مع روح كلامه بأنه جاء ليكمل الناموس، وذلك في رده على الفريسيين [تلاميذ يوحنا] الذين سألوه في متى الأصحاح 9 العدد 14 : «لماذا نصوم نحن والفريسيون كثيرا وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون؟»

فكان رده عليهم في العدد التالي من نفس الأصحاح:
 "هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ بَنُو الْعُرْسِ أَنْ يَنُوحُوا مَا دَامَ الْعَرِيسُ مَعَهُمْ؟ وَلَكِنْ سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ حِينَ يُرْفَعُ الْعَرِيسُ عَنْهُمْ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَصُومُونَ."

 ما معنى هذا الكلام ومن هو العريس؟
التفسير من هنـــا لو أردت المزيد من القراءة:

كأن الصوم ليس مجرّد واجب يلتزم به المؤمنون، إنّما هو عمل خاص ببني العرس الذين يصومون كمعين لهم في حياة الندامة (النوح) والتوبة، أي ليس كغاية في ذاته، وإنما من أجل الدخول إلى العريس والتمتّع بالعرس خلال التوبة. فإن كان العريس (اليسد المسيح) نفسه حاضرًا في وسطهم فما الحاجة إلى الصوم؟ إنه سيرتفع عنهم جسديًا فتمارس، الكنيسة صومها لتتهيّأ لمجيئه الأخير فتلتقي معه في العرس الأبدي.

ردا آخر عن كيفية الصوم. بعد صعوده الى السماء، لم يتركنا السيد يتامى كما يقول الكتاب المقدس بل أرسل لنا الروح القدس/ الروح المعزي الذي قال عنه في إنجيل *يوحنا الأصحاح 16* *العدد 13* :
 
وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ.

وهكذا وبوحي الروح القدس الساكن في المؤمنين أرست الكنيسة مع مرور الوقت اسسا للصوم دون أن تجعل منه هدفا بحد ذاته بل وسيلة ترتفع بنا الى مصاف الروح.



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالنسبة لأجر المديح للمرائين من الناس الذى أستوفوه *
> *هل أفترض أن هناك أجراً من الأب السماوى ؟*​


 
الأجير هو من ينتظر الأجر من مأجوره. أما نحن فإننا أبناء الله بالمسيح يسوع. الذي وضع الناموس والشريعة ليهيء البشر لهذا التبني. وإذأ كنا أبناء فإننا ورثة مع المسيح كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس في:

رومية الأصحاح 8 العدد 17 فإن كنا أولادا فإننا *ورثة* أيضا *ورثة* الله ووارثون مع المسيح. إن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضا معه.

غلاطية الأصحاح 3 العدد 29 فإن كنتم للمسيح فأنتم إذا نسل إبراهيم، وحسب الموعد *ورثة*.

تيطس الأصحاح 3 العدد 7 حتى إذا تبررنا بنعمته نصير *ورثة* حسب رجاء الحياة الأبدية.

العبرانيين الأصحاح 6 العدد 17 فلذلك إذ أراد الله أن يظهر أكثر كثيرا *لورثة* الموعد عدم تغير قضائه، توسط بقسم،

  يعقوب الأصحاح 2 العدد 5 اسمعوا يا إخوتي الأحباء، أما اختار الله فقراء هذا العالم أغنياء في الإيمان، *وورثة* الملكوت الذي وعد به الذين يحبونه؟

الأبناء يعملون في كرمة ابيهم لأنها كرمتهم. وهذه الكرمة هي الحياة الأبدية التي لهم أن يروثها بالمسيح يسوع، والتي تبدأ وهم على الأرض بعد قبولهم الإبن ونوال سر العماد. يزرعون فيها افضل البذار (وصايا الرب) ويرعون زرعهم بالسهر عليه من اللصوص (بالصلاة والصوم) ويسقونها بالروح القدس (الأسرار المقدسة) فيكون أجرهم فرح الفلاح بثمار تعبه في أرضه. وشتان بين فرح صاحب الأرض بخصب أرضه وفرح أجيره بإجره.


----------



## aymonded (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هو كإضافة بسيطة أن اليهود قعدوا يضيفوا كلام وقوانين وصلت لحد التعقيد الشديد حتى فقدوا كل روح للصوم وبقى شكلي حرفي أمام الناس حتى صاروا هم أنفسهم مرفوضين من الله لأنهم نقضوا الوصية بتقليدهم الحرفي الأعمى لكي يتسلطوا على الشعب، فصار الصوم شكل بلا جوهر لكي يكسبوا مديح الناس وتكريمهم، لكن الصوم في حد ذاته لم يلغيه الرب يسوع بل نقض المبالغات والشكل الحرفي الذي لم يقصد في الوصية، وذلك لكي يبرز روح الصوم وليس حرفيته والشكل الظاهر أمام الناس ... كن معافي​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]شكراً لأهتمامكم جميعاً وللردود المُستفيضة*​​


أمة قال:


> لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس أقوالا للسيد المسيح عن كيفية الصوم ، ولكن عن أهمية وقوة الصوم


 *[FONT=&quot]تمام التمام ... من هنا بدأت الأجابة على سؤالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النص طبعا واضح بلا لبس أن " السيد " يُحدثنا عن الجوهر فى وصية عظيمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما تحدث قائلاً ( متى صمت) فهذا يعنى أن المشهد ليس غريباً على السامعين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا هو بصدد أرساء أسس جديدة ( لكيفية الصوم ) بل جوهر روحى يريده من المؤمنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقف هُنا [/FONT]*​ 


> وهكذا وبوحي الروح القدس الساكن في المؤمنين *أرست الكنيسة مع مرور الوقت* اسسا للصوم دون أن تجعل منه هدفا بحد ذاته بل وسيلة ترتفع بنا الى *مصاف الروح*.


 *[FONT=&quot]لإن كان " السيد المسيح " يريد أن يرتفع بنا الى  ( مصاف الروح )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هى علاقة هذا بالأضافات التى تمت على أصوام اليهود ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هنا تاكل أسماكاً ولا تأكل لحوماً ... هنا لا لحوم ولا أسماك ولا منتجات حيوانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع ملاحظة أن فترات الصوم غير موحدة أو مُتفق عليها بين الكنائس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لا أريد الخوض فى الطوائف أو فى هذا الأختلاف ....فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أريد معرفة علاقة المحظورات من الأطعمة مع النص المذكور[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 ديسمبر 2013)

السيد المسيح يتكلم فى النص المذكور
عن أطار عام لروحانية الصوم .
الكيفية والمحظورات من الطعام فى الصوم 
جائت بتسليم الاباء الرسل بالروح القدس .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> السيد المسيح يتكلم فى النص المذكور
> عن أطار عام لروحانية الصوم .
> الكيفية والمحظورات من الطعام فى الصوم
> جائت بتسليم الاباء الرسل *بالروح القدس* .


*هل أفهم من أجابتك أنه تم ( نقض ) الناموس*
*أو تم التعديل عليه بالأضافة والحذف ؟*
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل أفهم من أجابتك أنه تم ( نقض ) الناموس*
> *أو تم التعديل عليه بالأضافة والحذف ؟*
> ​



لا يوجد نقض ولا تعديل 
بل هو تتميم للارتقاء بروحانية الانسان
فالاصوام النباتية اصلها من الكتاب المقدس
وليس من خارجه والانقطاع فترة معينة 
عن الطعام والشراب هذه طبيعة الصوم 
أين النقض هل كان هناك وصية بعدم الصوم
ونقضت بوصية الصوم ؟


----------



## aymonded (27 ديسمبر 2013)

لأ يا جميل الموضوع مش كده خالص، هو الكنيسة فقط رأت أن الصوم ايامه بقت طويلة وصعب الناس تقدر تمارس أعمالها اليومية بدون اي نوع من أنواع البروتينات، فقررت أن بعض الأصوام يدخل فيها السمك ومنتجاته، نوع من أنواع التخفيف علشان بس الجسد مش يفقد صحته تماماً ويصاب بالإعياء ولا يعرف يقف في صلاة ولا يستطيع ان يكمل صوم، مش اكتر من كده ولا أقل، والفرق بين الأصوام في الكنائس اتى من أن كل كنيسة وجدت قابلية الناس للصوم فقننت المواعيد لتوحيد الشعب في الصيامات، مع أن برضو كل واحد المفروض يصوم بتدبير، ومعنى التدبير هو أن يتم مراعاة حالة كل واحد، يعني اللي بيشتغل حسب نوع شغله والطالب يختلف في صومة عن اللي مش وراه حاجة وهكذا، لأن الطالب في أي مرحلة عمريه جسده يحتاج لغذاء معين، لأن الجسد عطية من الله ينبغي أن يُحافظ عليه لكي يقدر الإنسان على أن يقوم بواجباته في المجتمع كما يليق به، لأن لو الصوم أضعف الجسد إلى أن لا يستطيع ان يقوم بمهامه اليومية ولا حتى صلاته ولا قراءته لكلمة الله ولا القدرة على الذهاب للكنيسة، أصبح الصوم غير صحيح بل ومرفوض تماماً ولا يصح أن يكون بهذه الطريقة، فكل شيء يحتاج لاتزان ووعي لذلك يُسمى تدبير... كن معافي​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*هذا كلام أمى أمة *​


أمة قال:


> *لا** يذكر الكتاب المقدس* أقوالا للسيد المسيح عن كيفية الصوم ، ولكن عن أهمية وقوة الصوم


*وهذه مشاركتك *​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *فالاصوام النباتية اصلها من الكتاب المقدس*
> *وليس من خارجه *والانقطاع فترة معينة
> عن الطعام والشراب هذه طبيعة الصوم
> أين النقض هل كان هناك وصية بعدم الصوم
> ونقضت بوصية الصوم ؟


*هل ممكن أن تشرح لى أى الأقوال أكثر دقة ؟*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 ديسمبر 2013)

أ.عبود 
أمى أمة حددت ان الكتاب المقدس لم 
يذكر للمسيح كيفية الصوم ولم تذكر ذلك
على كل الكتاب المقدس .
وسأحضر لك الايات بعد قليل .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أ.عبود
> أمى أمة حددت ان الكتاب المقدس لم
> *يذكر للمسيح كيفية الصوم* ولم تذكر ذلك
> على كل الكتاب المقدس .
> وسأحضر لك الايات بعد قليل .


*ماهو يا استاذى كلامى وسؤالى كله مُنصب على قول السيد المسيح
وحددت النص 
ليس سؤالاً عاماً عن الصيام بل مرتبط بنص حددته 
هل السيد المسيح بنفسه حدد كيفية أم لم يُحدد ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ يا جميل الموضوع مش كده خالص، هو *الكنيسة فقط رأت* أن *الصوم **ايامه بقت طويلة* وصعب الناس تقدر تمارس أعمالها اليومية بدون اي نوع من أنواع البروتينات، *فقررت* أن بعض الأصوام يدخل فيها السمك ومنتجاته، نوع من أنواع التخفيف ​


*الكنيسة رأت وقررت ؟ ...والصوم بقت أيامه طويلة ؟
يعنى تعديل على الناموس !!!
وألا أنا مش فاهم ؟!!!
*​


> كن معافي


*أهوه أنت :smile01*​


----------



## aymonded (27 ديسمبر 2013)

لأ يا جميل مش تعديل على الناموس، لأن الناموس لا فيه ايام صوم اربعيني مثلاً ولا أربع وجمعة ولا صوم الميلاد، الصوم في العهد الجديد اختلف عن العهد القديم تماماً، فنحن الأن نصوم الأيام اللي صام فيها الرب يسوع نفسه، وهي الأربعين يوم اللي صامهم، واسبوع الآلام، وكمان صوم الرسل اللي صاموه، والأربع والجمعة، الأربع تذكر تسليم المسيح وخيانة يهوذا لكي نكون أمناء ولا نخون، والجمعة تذكار دائم ليوم الصليب، لكن الرب عموماً اتكلم عن أن يكون الصوم روحاني مش مجرد شكل ومظهر...​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو يا استاذى كلامى وسؤالى كله مُنصب على قول السيد المسيح
> وحددت النص
> ليس سؤالاً عاماً عن الصيام بل مرتبط بنص حددته
> هل السيد المسيح بنفسه حدد كيفية أم لم يُحدد ؟
> *​



السيد المسيح نفسه لم يحدد ولكن لا نستطيع 
أن نفصل كلامه عن باقى الكتاب المقدس
لانه قال لم أتى لانقض بل لاكمل .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ يا جميل مش تعديل على الناموس، لأن الناموس لا فيه ايام صوم اربعيني مثلاً ولا أربع وجمعة ولا صوم الميلاد، الصوم في العهد الجديد اختلف عن العهد القديم تماماً، فنحن الأن نصوم الأيام اللي صام فيها الرب يسوع نفسه، وهي الأربعين يوم اللي صامهم، واسبوع الآلام، وكمان صوم الرسل اللي صاموه، والأربع والجمعة، الأربع تذكر تسليم المسيح وخيانة يهوذا لكي نكون أمناء ولا نخون، والجمعة تذكار دائم ليوم الصليب، لكن الرب عموماً اتكلم عن أن يكون الصوم روحاني مش مجرد شكل ومظهر...​


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب يا جميل علشان الموضوع ما يمطش مننا أكتر من كدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ووقفنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو أنا غلط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السيد المسيح لم يضع كيفية للصيام المسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقط أهتم بالنماء الروحى والسلوك والوصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وترك للشعب تحديد أيامه بالأضافة أو بتعديل الكيفية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الأربعين يوماً لم يطلبها أو يطالب بالتقليد فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنى الكلام أن ( الكيفية ) لا تَهُم ...بل الأهم أن يكون روحانياً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا صح لغاية دلوقتى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لوكلامى صح سأضع سؤال ( شخصى ) فى نفس الموضوع [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> السيد المسيح نفسه لم يحدد ولكن لا نستطيع
> أن نفصل كلامه عن باقى الكتاب المقدس
> لانه قال لم أتى لانقض بل لاكمل .


*أشكرك على أهتمامك
بدأت الفكرة توصل 
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*معلشي احنا لازم نضع الكلام في نقاط واضحة *
الصوم في العهد الجديد له أصول في العهد القديم، لأن الصوم الشهير في العهد القديم هو صوم موسى النبي عند استلام شريعة العهد، يقابله صوم الرب يسوع في انتصاره على التجربة وتأسيسه العهد الجديد، ومن هنا صامت الكنيسة الأربعين المقدسة بتقشف بقدر الإمكان حسب تدبير كل واحد...
وصامت أيضاً اسبوع الآلام كشركة مع المسيح بالشكر وتذكر عمل الخلاص، والأربع والجمعة كما ذكرتهم سابقاً، وصوم الرسل للخدام والكهنة لأجل الخدمة...

وأيضاً تعلمت الكنيسة كلها منذ القرن الأول عند مواجهة اي مشكلة تصوم وتصلي كما فعل الرسل [ صاموا وصلوا ] كما أوصاهم الرب [ صوموا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة ]...

اما التطور في أيام الصوم واختلافها من كنيسة لأخرى كان حسب الحاجة ولكنها تثبتت بعد ذلك كحكم عادة، والناس مسكت فيها واستمرت على هذا الوضع، ولكي تخفف موضوع الصوم فقالت انه من الممكن تناول الأسماك في الأصوام الغير أساسية، لأن الصوم الأساسي في الكنيسة هو الأربعاء والجمعة، و 3 أيام صوم يونان النبي وهو صوم التوبة، والصوم الأربعني المقدس اللي صامهم الرب يسوع للغلبة والانتصار، وصوم اسبوع البصخة اي الآلام لأنه يعتبر تذكار عبور البحر الأحمر لليهود والدخول في حياة جديدة، لذلك نحن مع المسيح نعبر من الحياة القديمة للحياة الجديدة التي تبدأ عند الصليب وتنتهي بالقيامة، ثم الصوم مع الرسل لأجل الخدمة، وأي صوم آخر كان صوم غير أساسي وضع بعد ذلك وأُضيف لأسباب متعدده وهو الصيامات التي تعتبر درجة ثانية لا التزام فيها بالتقشف والسماح فيها بأكل الأسماك ومشتقاتها... أرجو أن أكون لخصت الكلام كله بسرعة شديدة بدون تعقيدات خالص...

وعموماً الرب وضح معنى الصوم ومفهومه الروحي والذي ينعكس على الجسد نفسه كما قال القديس بولس [ أقمع جسدي واستعبده ]، فالرب لم يلغي الصوم لكنه صحح مفهومه، ولكنه لم يحدد أيام معينة بل قال ومتى صمتم، والكنيسة بالروح قننت ما هو حسب الروح لكي يكون للشعب كله شركة، لأن مفهوم الكنيسة هو الشركة، فكلنا بنصوم في نفس الوقت كشركة بعضنا مع بعض ونفطر في الوقت عينه.. كن معافي...

وممكن طبعاً اي إنسان يصوم في اي وقت لو فيه شيء محدد عايز يصوم ويصلي من أجله...​


----------



## aymonded (27 ديسمبر 2013)

أنا عموماً لخصت الموضوع كله في هذه النقاط لكي تكون واضحة بلا تعقيد وكلام كتير....​


----------



## fredyyy (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]متى 6 : 16 *​​
> 
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]عن أى صيام يتحدث السيد المسيح فى هذا النص ؟[/FONT]*​
> ...





*الإجابة في آيات *

*مظهر الصوم *

*لا تكون عابسًا ... ولا يجب أن ُتظهر للناس أنك صائم *
متى 6 : 16 
«ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا *عابسين* ...  *يظهروا* للناس صائمين. 
​*متى نصوم : كلام الرب نفسه *
متى 9 : 14 ، 15 
حينئذ أتى إليه تلاميذ يوحنا قائلين 
لماذا نصوم نحن والفريسيون كثيرا *وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون؟ 
* فقال لهم يسوع هل يستطيع بنو العرس أن ينوحوا ما دام العريس معهم؟ 
ولكن ستأتي أيام حين* يرفع العريس* عنهم فحينئذ *يصومون*. 
​*الصيام هو الانقطاع عن الطعام *
أعمال الرسل 10 : 10 
*فَجَاعَ* كَثِيراً *وَاشْتَهَى أَنْ يَأْكُلَ*. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يُهَيِّئُونَ لَهُ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ غَيْبَةٌ

متى 15 : 32 
وأما يسوع فدعا تلاميذه وقال 
إني أشفق على الجمع لأن الآن لهم ثلاثة أيام يمكثون معي 
*وليس لهم ما يأكلون*. ولست أريد أن أصرفهم *صائمين* لئلا يخوروا في الطريق. ​صموئيل الثاني 12 : 16 ، 20 
فسأل داود الله من أجل الصبي، *وصام* داود صوما، ودخل وبات مضطجعا على الأرض.
فَقَامَ دَاوُدُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ وَاغْتَسَلَ وَادَّهَنَ وَبَدَّلَ ثِيَابَهُ 
وَدَخَلَ بَيْتَ الرَّبِّ وَسَجَدَ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ *وَطَلَبَ فَوَضَعُوا لَهُ خُبْزاً فَأَكَلَ. *

​*الصوم الذي يطلبه الرب *
إشعياء 58 : 5 ، 6 
أمثل هذا يكون *صوم أختاره؟* 
يوما يذلل الإنسان فيه نفسه يحني كالأسلة رأسه 
ويفرش تحته مسحا ورمادا. 
هل تسمي هذا صوما ويوما مقبولا للرب 
أليس هذا صوما أختاره حل قيود الشر. 
فك عقد النير وإطلاق المسحوقين أحرارا وقطع كل نير.​​ 
*لمن نصوم ... للرب فقط *
 زكريا 7 : 5 
اسأل جميع شعب الأرض والكهنة: 
لما صمتم ونحتم في الشهر الخامس والشهر السابع 
وذلك هذه السبعين سنة *فهل صمتم صوما لي أنا *​
.

​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]تجاهلت مشاركتى ....ولم ترد عليها ... ماعلينا*​​


aymonded قال:


> الصيامات التي تعتبر درجة ثانية* لا التزام فيها بالتقشف* والسماح فيها بأكل الأسماك ومشتقاتها... أرجو أن أكون لخصت الكلام كله بسرعة شديدة بدون تعقيدات خالص...​


 *[FONT=&quot]يبقى بعض الأصوام ( عادة ) تعبدية أو نُسكية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تقريبا كدة الأصوام الأساسية حوالى نصف أيام السنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومين اللى قال أن الأسماك ومشتقاتها من التقشف ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا مادياً ولا غذائياً الأسماك ومشتقاتها تندرج تحت بند التقشف أبداً [/FONT]*​ 


> لأن مفهوم الكنيسة هو الشركة، فكلنا بنصوم في نفس الوقت كشركة بعضنا مع بعض* ونفطر في الوقت عينه*.. كن معافي...


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ مش بنفطر فى الوقت عينه ... كنائس فطرت يوم 25 ديسمبر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أننا لا نزال صائمون حتى يوم 7 يناير 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]كُن معافى أنت أيضاً[/FONT]*​:flowers:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكراً أستاذ فريدى *​


fredyyy قال:


> *الإجابة في آيات *
> *مظهر الصوم *
> *الصيام هو الانقطاع عن الطعام*
> *لمن نصوم ... للرب فقط*]


*أذن لو صمت بصيام المسلمين هذا جائز ومقبول ؟
طالما خصصته للرب ؟*​


----------



## geegoo (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً أستاذ فريدى *
> 
> 
> *أذن لو صمت بصيام المسلمين هذا جائز ومقبول ؟
> طالما خصصته للرب ؟*​


حضرتك بتتكلم عن وضعك كانسان علي طريق العبور ؟؟
و لا جائز و مقبول بالنسبة لمين ؟؟


----------



## aymonded (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تجاهلت مشاركتى ....ولم ترد عليها ... ماعلينا*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]يبقى بعض الأصوام ( عادة ) تعبدية أو نُسكية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تقريبا كدة الأصوام الأساسية حوالى نصف أيام السنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومين اللى قال أن الأسماك ومشتقاتها من التقشف ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا مادياً ولا غذائياً الأسماك ومشتقاتها تندرج تحت بند التقشف أبداً [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]لأ مش بنفطر فى الوقت عينه ... كنائس فطرت يوم 25 ديسمبر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أننا لا نزال صائمون حتى يوم 7 يناير
> [/FONT]*
> ...



لأ يا جميل انا مش قلت أن الأسماك من التشف، انا قصدي أقول أن الصيامات الدرجة التاينة في الكنيسة قللت من التقشف فيها وسمحت بتناول السمك للتخفيف من شدة الصيام في السنة، وقصدي لما قلت أننا نصوم ونفطر سوا باتكلم عن كل كنيةس على حده، مش قصدي اتكلم عن كل الكنائس فكل واحد ملتزم بكنيسته، ده قصدي في الكلام عن روح الشركة، مش قصدي اتكلم عن كل كنيسة.. كن معافي 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> حضرتك بتتكلم عن وضعك كانسان علي طريق العبور ؟؟
> *و لا جائز و مقبول بالنسبة لمين* ؟؟


*جائز ومقبول نسبة الى ما كُتب هنا *​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*لى اضافة لاحقة عن التفسير التاريخى للنص 

عموما ترتيب الصيامات الكنيسة لا تندرج تحت باب " التقليد الرسولى " فهى ليست من تسليم الاباء الرسل اقدم تسليم رسولى هو صيام الاربعاء والجمعة دا الثابت واقدم اشارة ليه فى الديداكية وذكره مقابل ليومى الاثنين والخميس صيام اليهود المرائين 

ترتيبات الصيامات الاخرى تندرج تحت باب " تقاليد كنسية " والتقاليد الكنسية بطبيعتها مختلفة ومتطورة وفى صيامات لم تعرفها الكنيسة الى حد العصور الوسطى   
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ يا جميل انا مش قلت أن الأسماك من التقشف، انا قصدي أقول أن الصيامات الدرجة التاينة في الكنيسة قللت من التقشف فيها
> ​


*للمرة الثالثة تتجاهل مشاركتى ... والمرة دى مقصودة حتماً
عموماً كُل سنة وأنت طيب يا جميل 
:flowers:
*​


----------



## aymonded (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب يا جميل علشان الموضوع ما يمطش مننا أكتر من كدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ووقفنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو أنا غلط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السيد المسيح لم يضع كيفية للصيام المسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقط أهتم بالنماء الروحى والسلوك والوصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وترك للشعب تحديد أيامه بالأضافة أو بتعديل الكيفية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الأربعين يوماً لم يطلبها أو يطالب بالتقليد فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنى الكلام أن ( الكيفية ) لا تَهُم ...بل الأهم أن يكون روحانياً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا صح لغاية دلوقتى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لوكلامى صح سأضع سؤال ( شخصى ) فى نفس الموضوع [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



سوري مش قصدي اتجاهل مشاركتك مش اخدت بالي اني مش رديت معلشي علشان الوالد كل شوية ينادي ومش بنام سوى ساعات فليلة جداً، فبانسى معلشي اعذرني...

وطبعاً الكيفية لا تهم المهم المعنى الروحي واللاهوتي، والكنيسة بالسلطان الروحي الذي لها اتفقت على الصايامات الأساسية كشركة مع المسيح وبدء من وضعها الرسل في الدسقولية، والصيامات الأساسية [ الأربعاء والجمعة - الصوم الأربعيني المقدس - اسبوع الآلام ]
​


----------



## aymonded (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *للمرة الثالثة تتجاهل مشاركتى ... والمرة دى مقصودة حتماً
> عموماً كُل سنة وأنت طيب يا جميل
> :flowers:
> *​



لأ مش قصدي صدقني بس انت تقصد انهي مشاركة بالظبط وانا ارد، سامحني لأني مرهق للغاية بقالي اسبوع نومي ضعيف للغاية....
​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*الناحية التاريخية للنص هو كان بيتكلم عن الصيام الرسمى اليهودى الوحيد صيام يوم الكفارة the Day of Atonement حسب تقاليد اليهود ممنوع فيه الاكل والشرب والاستحمام والدهن بالزيت
*
*The only official Jewish day of fasting was the Day of Atonement, when eating, drinking, bathing, and anointing with oil were forbiddenhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Newman, B. M., & Stine, P. C. (1992). A handbook on the Gospel of Matthew. Originally published: A translator's handbook on the Gospel of Matthew, c1988. UBS helps for translators; UBS handbook series (174). New York: United Bible Societies*.
​ *فهو لامهم على انهم لا يغسل وجهه ولا يدهن بالزيت راسه لكى يظهر للناس صائما 

ودى برضة من تعاليم التلمود اللى قال ان قوة الصيام تكمن فى التوبة والاعمال الصالحة وليس فى الخيش والامتناع عن الطعام
**the power of fasting lies in repentance and good works, not in sackcloth and abstention from foodhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1.


*

يعنى من الاخر الخلفية التاريخية للنص بتلوم على عادات اليهود فى يوم الكفارة انهم بيمتنعوا عن الاستحمام والدهن بالزيت كعلامة على انهم صائمين

دى الخلفية التاريخية للنص ببساطة  
*


----------



## aymonded (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عموماً يا جميل فيه بحث حلو جداً في كتاب اسمه [ أصوامنا بين الماضي والحاضر - أصولها الروحية وجذورها التاريخية للقس كيرلس كيرلس ]، والكتاب تقديم نيافة الأنبا أثناسيوس مطران بني سويف والبهنسا - طبعة أولى 1982 ، واعتقد أن الكتاب موجود على النت، وبالنسبة لصوم الميلاد موجود بحث آخر حلو جداً في سلسلة اسمها [ طقوس أصوام وأعياد الكنيسة ] والكتاب رقم 4/3 تحت اسم [ الميلاد البتولي والظهور الإلهي - التاريخ الطقسي / طقوس الصلوات ] للراهب القس أثناسيوس المقاري (راهب من الكنيسة القبطية) وممكن تلقاه على النت على ما أظن​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> يعنى من الاخر الخلفية التاريخية للنص بتلوم على عادات اليهود فى يوم الكفارة انهم بيمتنعوا عن الاستحمام والدهن بالزيت كعلامة على انهم صائمين
> 
> دى الخلفية التاريخية للنص ببساطة
> *


*:flowers: أشكرك يا دكتور على الأيضاح المُبسط الجميل :flowers:
جعلك الله ذُخراً لنا :love45:
*​


----------



## geegoo (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جائز ومقبول نسبة الى ما كُتب هنا *​


أنا عارف حضرتك أنه بالنسبة لما كتب هنا
بس سؤالي كان بالنسبة ل*مين* ؟
مش لشئ الا لمراعاة حالة السائل ان كان يسأل فيما يخص ظروفه
يعني ربنا أحن و أطيب من أنه يرفض أي حاجة علي أسمه 
بس لو بنتكلم عن مسيحي عادي
طبعا غير جائز و لا مقبول
لأن الأساس نفسه مختلف
اختلاف في الهدف ( لمن و لماذا ) و اختلاف في الطريقة
مع فارق جوهري ذكره أبي صوت
هو حياة الشركة للمؤمنين في الصيامات التي تنظمها الكنيسة
المؤمنين لما صاموا بروح و حياة الشركة نقلوا جبل


----------



## aymonded (28 ديسمبر 2013)

الأخ *الرائع **apostle.paul* شرح الموضوع بدقة وتركيز شديد وكلامه دقيق فعلاً وهذا هو المقصود حقيقي من كلام الرب، وفي نفس الوقت لتعليمنا على المستوى الشخصي.​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> أنا عارف حضرتك أنه بالنسبة لما كتب هنا
> بس سؤالي كان بالنسبة ل*مين* ؟
> مش لشئ الا لمراعاة حالة السائل ان كان يسأل فيما يخص ظروفه
> يعني ربنا أحن و أطيب من أنه يرفض أي حاجة علي أسمه
> ...


*طبعا المسيحى بالمولد المسألة دى بالنسبة له مقطوعة ومنتهى منها
بالنسبة للناس اللى زى حالاتنا اللى بتقعد تدقق فى كل حاجة وعايزة تفهم
مش من السهولة انك تشربه ( الذى أعتدت أنت عليه ) منذ الصغر
وبتكون أسئلته شوية مُدققة وحائرة 
وأحياناً ما نُخطئ ونعتبرها ( جدل ) لولا أن الكل هنا عارف مين هو عبود وبيسأل لية 
كان زمان الموضوع أتقفل 
كُن مُعافى أنت كمان 
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعا المسيحى بالمولد المسألة دى بالنسبة له مقطوعة ومنتهى منها
> بالنسبة للناس اللى زى حالاتنا اللى بتقعد تدقق فى كل حاجة وعايزة تفهم
> مش من السهولة انك تشربه ( الذى أعتدت أنت عليه ) منذ الصغر
> وبتكون أسئلته شوية مُدققة وحائرة
> ...



*مشكلة كبيرة أن يكون الإيمان عن طريق العقل ..... الإيمان هبة إلهية تُعطى لمن يبتغية ..... والطريق الوحيد للأستجابة..... هو الصلاة .....*


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أذن لو صمت بصيام المسلمين *
> *هذا جائز ومقبول ؟*
> *طالما خصصته للرب ؟*​


 

*لذيذ جدًا أخي عبود *

*شوف الصوم ما لهوش إسم تحت أي جماعة من الناس *

*لكن نعمل إيه في الانسان ... عندما يضع نفسه تحت إلزام *

*الصوم هو إنقطاع عن الطعام ... لا لأن الله يريدنا أن نجوع *

*بل لنتفرَّغ من كل ما يشغلنا ( حتى الطعام ) للوقوف أمام الله للصلاة *
إشعياء 58 : 3 - 5 
...... ها إنكم في يوم صومكم توجدون مسرة *وبكل أشغالكم تسخرون.*
*َمِثْلُ هَذَا يَكُونُ صَوْمٌ أَخْتَارُهُ؟* يَوْماً يُذَلِّلُ الإِنْسَانُ فِيهِ نَفْسَهُ يُحْنِي كَالأَسَلَةِ رَأْسَهُ وَيَفْرِشُ تَحْتَهُ مِسْحاً وَرَمَاداً. *هَلْ تُسَمِّي هَذَا صَوْماً وَيَوْماً مَقْبُولاً لِلرَّبِّ؟ *
​ 
*سواء كانت الصلاة طلبة وقت الضيق ... معرفة مشيئة الله *

*أو قضاء وقت في صفاء نفسي بلا إرتباك بشئ مع الله *

*بمعنى آخر ... أنا لك يارب ولن أهتم بشئ سواك *

*إذا عندما تدرك أن الله يتكلم إليك تترك كل شئ سواه *

*وأوضح مثل لهذه الحالة موسى على الجبل والله يكتب الشريعة *

*لم يذكر الكتاب أنه جاع أو إهتم لنفسه بشئ أو حتى كانت آذانه تسمع صوت الشعب *

*ولم يخرج من هذه الحالة ... إلا عندما قال له الرب إنزل *


*أخيرًا الصوم لا يفرض على المؤمن ... لكنه حالة يرغب المؤمن أن يكون فيها *

*لا يحده إنسان ... ولا وقت ... ولا يُقيده ناموس أرضي ... بعيدًا عن كلمة ( لازم ) *



.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مشكلة كبيرة أن يكون الإيمان عن طريق العقل ..... الإيمان هبة إلهية تُعطى لمن يبتغية ..... والطريق الوحيد للأستجابة..... هو الصلاة .....*


*وكأنك تتهمنى بعدم الأيمان ...!!!!!!!*​ *والمسألة لا تتعلق بالأيمان ... وإلا لأصبح كل سائل فى نظركم 
عديم الإيمان محروم من الهبة الألهية  
ولا تعليق .....
*​


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*أخ عبود *

*إنت عملت زي التلاميذ *

*لما كان الرب يتكلم مع الجموع ... كانوا بيسألوه *
متى 17 : 10 
*وسأله تلاميذه*: «فلماذا يقول الكتبة إن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولا؟»

مرقس 4 : 10 
ولما كان وحده *سأله* الذين حوله مع *الاثني عشر* عن المثل
​*أخي الحبيب خيرٌ لك أن تسأل عن أن تبقى بدون عِلم *

*أعرف مشاعرك في مِثل حالتك **تريد أن ترضي ربنا *

*وفي نفس الوقت أن تعيش في سلام مع من حولك *

*فكرتني بنعمان بعد أن ُشفي حين قال *
الملوك الثاني 5 : 18 ، 19 
عَنْ هَذَا الأَمْرِ يَصْفَحُ الرَّبُّ لِعَبْدِكَ: 
عِنْدَ دُخُولِ سَيِّدِي إِلَى بَيْتِ رِمُّونَ *لِيَسْجُدَ* هُنَاكَ 
وَيَسْتَنِدَ عَلَى يَدِي *فَأَسْجُدُ* فِي بَيْتِ رِمُّونَ، فَعِنْدَ سُجُودِي فِي بَيْتِ رِمُّونَ 
*يَصْفَحُ الرَّبُّ لِعَبْدِكَ* عَنْ هَذَا الأَمْرِ. فَقَالَ لَهُ: *امْضِ بِسَلاَمٍ*. 
​
*كان من الصعب على نعمان أن يسجد في بيت غير بيت الرب *

*وأن ُيحني هامته في معبد وثن ... لكن رسالة الرب له *

*إمضي بسلام ... ( أخي عبود الله سيدبر كل شئ ) *

*هو يعرف ما بقلبك ويعرف مدى إخلاصك له *


.


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وكأنك تتهمنى بعدم الأيمان ...!!!!!!!*​ *والمسألة لا تتعلق بالأيمان ... وإلا لأصبح كل سائل فى نظركم
> عديم الإيمان محروم من الهبة الألهية
> ولا تعليق .....
> *​



*اقصد الإيمان المسيحى ..... ولست اقصد الإلحاد 

والإيمان المسيحى هبه بالفعل .... ولن يصله أحد من خلال العقل 


وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ» إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ (1كو  12 :  3)

لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ، وَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ (اف  2 :  8)
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اقصد الإيمان المسيحى ..... ولست اقصد الإلحاد
> والإيمان المسيحى هبه بالفعل .... ولن يصله أحد من خلال العقل
> وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ» إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ (1كو  12 :  3)
> لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ، وَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ (اف  2 :  8)
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب طالما محدش هيوصل للأيمان المسيحى من خلال العقل  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فاتحين قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة لية يا أستاذى ؟!!![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كى تَبذُلها فى تواضع ومحبة يا أستاذنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مَا بِكُم مِّن نِّعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ ٱللَّهِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والله قادر على هذه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الـ " عَطِيَّةُ "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].... وَمَا كَانَ عَطَآءُ رَبِّكَ مَحْظُوراً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا أراك دائماً تُفتش فى سرائر الناس وتُصنفهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى ليست المرة الأولى التى تحكم فيها على أيمانى [/FONT]*​ 
​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب طالما محدش هيوصل للأيمان المسيحى من خلال العقل  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فاتحين قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة لية يا أستاذى ؟!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كى تَبذُلها فى تواضع ومحبة يا أستاذنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مَا بِكُم مِّن نِّعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ ٱللَّهِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والله قادر على هذه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الـ " عَطِيَّةُ "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].... وَمَا كَانَ عَطَآءُ رَبِّكَ مَحْظُوراً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا أراك دائماً تُفتش فى سرائر الناس وتُصنفهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى ليست المرة الأولى التى تحكم فيها على أيمانى [/FONT]*​
> ​[/FONT]



*أنا لا أحكم على إيمان أى أحد .... فلا احد يعرف دواخل الإنسان إلا خالق الإنسان ..... والإنسان نفسه ..... فهذا أمر لا نقاش فيه

عندما تغير حكمك على المؤذن ..... 
هل تم هذا من خلال العقل .... ؟؟؟؟؟
أم من خلال قسم الأسئلة ؟؟؟ 
أم كان هذا تدخل إلهى ..... ؟؟؟؟*[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (29 ديسمبر 2013)

لا ادري لماذا خرجتم عن الموضوع وحولتموه الى موضوع إيمان!

ليس في أسئلة الأستاذ عبود طعنا بـِ أو معاندة للإيمان بالمسيح بل استفسار يتعلق فيما كُتِبَ عن الصوم وهذا حقا مشروعا لكل طالب معرفة. الإيمان يبدأ بالمعرفة، والمعرفة تحتاج تفسيرا.

ولولا تفسير السيد المسيح ما جاء في الكتب للتلميذين على طريق عمواس لما انفتحت ذهنهم. 

لوقا الأصحاح 24 العدد:

 27 ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء* يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع* *الكتب*.

32 فقال بعضهما لبعض: «ألم يكن قلبنا ملتهبا فينا إذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق *ويوضح لنا الكتب؟*»

45 حينئذ فتح ذهنهم *ليفهموا الكتب*.


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> لا ادري لماذا خرجتم عن الموضوع وحولتموه الى موضوع إيمان!
> 
> ليس في أسئلة الأستاذ عبود طعنا بـِ أو معاندة للإيمان بالمسيح بل استفسار يتعلق فيما كُتِبَ عن الصوم وهذا حقا مشروعا لكل طالب معرفة. الإيمان يبدأ بالمعرفة، والمعرفة تحتاج تفسيرا.
> 
> ...



*السيد عبود فهم كلامى غلط ..... وكان هدفى ان اوصل له ان الوصول للإيمان المسيحى لن يكون عن طريق العقل ....... كما جاء فى مشاركته رقم 42 

ولا اعرف سببا غضبه ..... وعموما اعتذر عن اى سوء فهم قد حدث

تسجيل خروج*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *السيد عبود فهم كلامى غلط ..... وكان هدفى ان اوصل له ان الوصول للإيمان المسيحى لن يكون عن طريق العقل ....... كما جاء فى مشاركته رقم 42
> ولا اعرف سببا غضبه ..... وعموما اعتذر عن اى سوء فهم قد حدث
> تسجيل خروج*


 *[FONT=&quot]مافيش اى أعتذار لأنك أب فاضل وأستاذنا الذى اعتز بمعرفته وتشرفت بمقابلته*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى له أصل وجذور أمتدت من *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ ٱلصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى ٱلَّذِينَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مِن قَبْلِكُمْ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الذين من قبلكم ( اليهود والنصارى ) حسب التعبير القرآنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قرأت ( من المنتدى هنا ) لينك عن الصيام والذى تحدث عن صيامات اليهود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فوجدتها تتشابه كثيراً مع صوم المسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بقى أن أعرف من أين أتى الصوم المسيحى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكما ترى حضرتك أنه سؤال أرتبط ( ببحث ) وقراءة فلا علاقة له بأيمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فقرأت ( متى ) – النص الموضوع – فسألت عنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فربما هناك ( نص أنجيلى آخر ) يشرح ولا أستطيع الوصول اليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصلت الى أنه لا يوجد نص صريح مباشر يصف الصوم الحالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هنا أنتهى سؤالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وربما أنتقل الى سؤال آخر ( يشرح ) لى ماذا طرأ على الصيامات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أشكر أهتمام حضرتك وأقدر غيرتك على مسيحيتك وأتفهمها [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

